# 706 spool grinding on rotor cup



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

As the title says. It is grinding right at the manual arm when there is a load and the spool is at the top of the shaft. Any ideas of the cause an fix? The reel is completely disassembled and nothing looks worn. Also tightened the rotor cup nut and it was still grinding.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The spool got a scrape mark??? Just started happening?? Ever dinged the reel around the manual area?


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

kanaka said:


> The spool got a scrape mark??? Just started happening?? Ever dinged the reel around the manual area?


Really is possible. I have had this reel since I was ten and its been on 4 different boats. I have a second 706 that is practically NIB. Swapped around parts and came to the conclusion I must have bent the rotor cup. I took the dremel to it and all is good. Any recommendations on a paint to use to refinish it now?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Shaft is bent. Wear n tear n to many big fish. Their cheap. Rebuild.


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Jan 16, 2009)

Had that happen before and found nut inside cup was loose. After tearing down tightening went away. So put it back together clean and tight before dremel.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

dont they all scrape??,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Kingslayer93 (Apr 19, 2012)

Tighten the rotor cup nut that is under the spool. Just had the same problem after rebuilding my 706


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

the smoothest 706 i have is a nib green reel


----------



## OU812 (May 8, 2011)

All above are good answers and it could be any of those. You also want to look closely at the cup itself. If dropped the cup can dent in slightly and that will make it rub also. I had one before do this and I was able to carefully bend the cup back out which stopped the rubbing.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I tried all options and ended up taking the dremel to the inside of the cup. I must have dropped it on the manual and bent it. The reel is close to 20yrs old and has been on the pier and boats.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

If the reel is used as much as it seems, replace the pinion bearing and make sure the 3 retainer screws are good and snug when you put in the new one. If the bearing is worn, the spool will always rub the cup by the manual arm. Also make sure the drag washers (round ones) are replaced. The flat sides get worn and cause the spool to rub also. Third thing is the spool bushing and already mentioned the spool shaft. Rotor cup ding is most common as mentioned.


----------

